# Benny Hinn rebukes Joel Osteen!



## saintandsinner77 (Feb 3, 2011)

I never thought I would hear this come out of Benny Hinn's mouth- listen in the first few minutes of the clip:

YouTube - BENNY HINN CONFRONTS JOEL OSTEEN & OPRAH (Larry King)


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 3, 2011)

I would agree with Benny on one hand, but of course this means very little in terms of his theological reliability. Even the Pharisees and the Sadduccees publically disputed.


----------

